# Installer Placed DECA Adapter in place of cable modem.



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a slight problem. When my installed moved us to another address last friday we added whole home dvr. The installer was very nice and said he could put a DECA adapter where my cable modem is and hook it to my router and move my cable modem to my "smart panel" closet. Also there is another DECA adapter in the smart panel with coax going to my cable modem then a ether cord going from the modem to the other DECA adapter. He told me it was confusing however it would make my internet speed faster. So I said sure go for it. Everything worked great for a week. Well last night I had to do some tidying up and I unplugged my router and that DECA adapter. Now when I turned everything back on it says it has a connection but it says "no internet access" then every webpage says cannot be displayed. 

I know in the past when you unplug something you are supposed to unplug Modem then router then computer and then hook back up the same way. However I have tried every possible combination of things to get this to work. The only way I can have access to the internet is if I run a long ethernet cord from my "smart panel" directly into my cable modem into the back of the computer. This is very mind boggiling to me becuase it sees the connection however it just cant load the page. 

If anyone has any ideas or anything it would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

After the tech moved the cable modem to the smart panel, how was the modem connected to your router? A coax carrying the cable signal had to be plugged into the cable modem and a CAT5 (ethernet cable) should have come out of the cable modem and run to the router.

- Merg


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

It looks as if my cable modem is coaxed in and there is another DECA adapter there with a ethernet cord going from my modem to that other adapter.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Kind of think this isn't your best setup.
It sounds like there is only one coax to where your router/modem "used to be".
The modem was moved and the router wasn't, so now your modem to router is using the DECA link.
This isn't how it should have been installed.
Since this "did work", you may have mixed up which port on your router is connected to the modem.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm still trying to visualize exactly what the installer did here? 

Since the OP had internet access for a while, did he connect the incoming CATV coax to the cable modem in the smart panel and then connect the ethernet out of the CM to a DECA adapter for a coax run to another DECA adapter near the router to bridge to it?

If so there needs to be DECA power adapters (and AC supply of course) for the DECAs in both the smart panel and the one near the the router.


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

This defintley worked however I never unplugged any ethernet cables. I only unplugged power cables so they defintley could not have gotten mixed it. I seem to think it is possibly in the order that I am rebooting the devices. But i have 4 devices (Deca adapter and router in office then Deca adapter and modem in smart panel). I could be WAY off base here. 

In the smart panel there is coax coming from the panel where it is run through the house going into the cable modem. Then there is a ethernet cable going from the modem to the DECA adapter. Then there is coax going from the DECA to the direc tv coax box where there are a couple of coaxes plugged in. The thing that is REALLY frustrating is that the only things that were unplugged that caused this to stop working were the power cords to the router and deca adapter in the office.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This is why this type of installation shouldn't have been done.
They shouldn't have used a DECA between your modem and router.
The whole idea of DECA is for the DirecTV equipment to be on the router side of your network, and NOT between your router and modem/internet.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Maybe it's time for you to post more information as to what wiring you have and then we might be able to suggest a better way to configure everything is such a way that it will work.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

OK;

I can see what the installer was probably trying to do in the sending your internet ethernet data through the DECA cloud, but you can't do it, at least not this way anyhow.

The "receiver" side of the coax output of the DECA dongle in the smart panel should go to a power adapter to set up a dedicated DECA coax link from the CM to the router, and not to what sounds like the SWM splitter from what you've described. 

Are all the lights on and green for the DECA dongle in the smart panel, and do you have an AC supply available somewhere in the smart panel?


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes all the lights are green and i do have AC avail. I tried moving the cable modem back to its original place and that will not work. I am at a total loss here. I called DTV and they said they were going to have the local office get back to me. Sounds like I will need the original installer back out here. Bad thing is I run a home business and this is killing me. oldschool what wiring info would you like to know?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

nwporter said:


> Yes all the lights are green and i do have AC avail. I tried moving the cable modem back to its original place and that will not work. I am at a total loss here. I called DTV and they said they were going to have the local office get back to me. Sounds like I will need the original installer back out here. Bad thing is I run a home business and this is killing me. oldschool what wiring info would you like to know?


It would help to know what the hell is going on. :lol:
Why was the modem moved in the first place?

Without know what is going on, "the best thing" I can see would be to move the router to where the modem is now and connect:
modem -> router -> DECA -> coax -> DECA -> computer
This should get you back online with your PC.

If you have a switch you could add it between the DECA and computer and then connect your other ethernet cables/network.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Since the OP works from home I think the best thing is going back to basics to get him working again. I'd move the Modem back to the router and remove any DECA connections from either. Just a modem --> router --> computer connection. If that works he can re-introduce DECA, if not then we know there's an issue with the modem or router. The installer likely also "messed" with the cable modem coax; you will need to make sure the office coax going to the modem is still "live" with the cable signal.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Something we may need to watch:
So far there are three "helpers", and each has a different "solution", going a different direction.


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

The problem is there is only one coax in the office. So I moved the modem from panel to office plugged it back up however it does not get a connection. What would i move back into the panel in place of the modem? Do i move the DECA in the office back in there? so there would be 2 decas in the panel?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

nwporter said:


> The problem is there is only one coax in the office. So I moved the modem from panel to office plugged it back up however it does not get a connection. What would i move back into the panel in place of the modem? Do i move the DECA in the office back in there? so there would be 2 decas in the panel?


You need to tell us EVERYTHING you have and where.
Do you have a DirecTV receiver in the office?
Why was the modem moved to the panel, so the coax could be used? For what?
Going back to having the modem in the office means the other end of this coax must connect to the coax that the modem is in the panel room.
Do you have ethernet cables running anywhere?
What is your home network?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

OP, tell me if this sounds right. You had a coax running from the cable company that came into the smart panel and then out to your home office where the cable modem and router were set up.

The DirecTV tech took the cable modem and put it near the smart panel. He ran an ethernet cable from the cable modem to a DECA. The DECA is connected to a PI (power adapter) on the same side that the ethernet cable plugs in to. On the other side, it is connected to a coax that leads to one of the DirecTV splitters. The cable that leads to the home office from the smart panel area is now connected to one of the DirecTV splitters.

On the home office side, he took the coax that comes out there and hooked up a DECA. The other end of the DECA has an ethernet cable that runs to the router and a PI that goes to a wall outlet.

If that is the case, the DirecTV tech did not perform the install correctly. By doing this, your receivers are creating a conflict as they are on the same line as the traffic that is going from the modem to the router.

Do you have the ability to run an ethernet cable easily from your router to anywhere that you have a receiver? If so, your setup should go back to its original configuration. At that receiver, an additional splitter would be used. From that splitter, you would run one line to the receiver and the other would go to a DECA that then connects to that ethernet cable. The installer should either have done that or run a new coax over to where your router was.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"I swear", if there is one more "helper" here, before ANY OF US know the layout... :nono:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "I swear", if there is one more "helper" here, before ANY OF US know the layout... :nono:


:lol:

Hence, the first part of my post to see if that clarifies the setup... 

- Merg


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> It would help to know what the hell is going on. :lol:
> Why was the modem moved in the first place?
> 
> Without know what is going on, "the best thing" I can see would be to move the router to where the modem is now and connect:
> ...





nwporter said:


> The problem is there is only one coax in the office. So I moved the modem from panel to office plugged it back up however it does not get a connection. What would i move back into the panel in place of the modem? Do i move the DECA in the office back in there? so there would be 2 decas in the panel?


Let's see if I have this correct.

Before the decas were install: Cable from panel to office. In office, cable modem and router.

Then comes the deca install.

Installer either couldn't or wouldn't run a dedicated coax to office for the broadband deca. So...

Internet coax was hijacked to be used as a sat feed from panel to office.

Now there is panel->cable modem->deca-office coax->deca->router
as well as panel->coax->recievers

The reason that moving the cable modem isn't working is that, that line is no longer connected to your cable splitter. To put it back the way it was, you will need to trace that line and move it back to the cable splitter wherever it may be.

If your going to try and leave things as they are.
Ensure that the cable modem alone is connecting to the internet. In other words, make sure the appropirate lights are on. Once that is confirmed, then you need to work on getting your internet from the modem to the router. Deca in pane and the one in the office will need all three lights on. Last step would be to check the router, it may need to be rebooted/reset.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm not going to try to help, this is already making me dizzy.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

There isn't a "helper" here who can't resolve this.
Which way would be the best, is anyone's guess until we know "the facts".


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> "I swear", if there is one more "helper" here, before ANY OF US know the layout... :nono:


I'll forbear.....

However, if you just take wire B and run to location A.......


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Draw us a map!

I want to know if he has network cables run form his smart panel to all the rooms in the house as well. That is how many houses are set up, and if this is how his is set up, then this should be an easy setup. But I have a feeling he doesn't have that.

Here is what I recommend to the op, literally list all you stuff, and what is hooked to what, where and how.. For example.. Coax from cable company hooked to modem in smart panel. modem hooked to router with Ethernet cable in smart panel. etc... Then we can really figure out whats going on. Also though, please list all the types of cables you have running from one area to another as well.. For example, you said you have one coax running from the smart panel to the room with the computer, are there any cat lines making that run as well?

If you really break it down for us, and especially VOS, believe me, VOS will tell you exactly how you should rework it to make it happen...


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry guys I know this is VERY confusing and i really appreciate all of the help. The merg and robert hit the nail on the head with the setup! There is a recevier in the office. I have no clue why he moved it he told me it would "make things faster". He even told me it sounded confusing but once he did it it would be good. I do not have the ability to run a ethernet cord to the recevier in the office. However that is not the problem the whole home and everything is working perfect the only thing that is not is that it will not connect my computers to the internet even though it sees the connection. I took my laptop into the smart panel plugged the ethernet cord that is going from the cable modem to the deca and plugged it from the modem directly to my laptop and it works PERFECT. So the thing is getting a fine connection it just has something to do with the DECA going to the router in the office.

But what I am really not understanding and maybe I didnt explain it enough is EVERYTHING worked PERFECT until i unplugged the router and deca power cord in the office last night. That is the only thing that was done no ethernets were moved around or anything. So the coax line in the office going to the DECA should still work. However i dont know what the heck to do. I talked to my ISP and tier 3 and they gave up after 2 hours. Once again I really appreciate the help and I apologize that i did not explain everything in detail.


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok here is the best i can lay it out.

Office - Coax>Deca>Ethernet>Router
Panel - Coax from wall (looks as if lines running through whole house)> Cable Modem>Ethernet cord> Deca Adapter > Coax into splitter 

There is a coax coming from every line in the house going into that splitter into the panel.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

What receiver do you have in the office?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You've got the DECA on the wrong side of the router. "Why it worked" was it was configured before this was done and when you power cycled things, they no longer could configure themselves, which is why this shouldn't have been done in the first place.

"Having an idea" of what worked and now doesn't, along with "an idea" of why:
Move your router to the smart panel with the modem.
Use the DECA there to connect to the output of your router.
Use the DECA in your office to connect to your computer.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> You've got the DECA on the wrong side of the router. "Why it worked" was it was configured before this was done and when you power cycled things, they no longer could configure themselves, which is why this shouldn't have been done in the first place.
> 
> "Having an idea" of what worked and now doesn't, along with "an idea" of why:
> Move your router to the smart panel with the modem.
> ...


Sounds right to me.. And if he has more than one thing to hook up in the office, he needs to get a switch for in there, and not use the router there.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> learn to read a thread before posting :lol:


Hey, I erased that!  I meant in the office, I only understood he had that in the panel...


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

nwporter said:


> Sorry guys I know this is VERY confusing and i really appreciate all of the help. The merg and robert hit the nail on the head with the setup! There is a recevier in the office. I have no clue why he moved it he told me it would "make things faster". He even told me it sounded confusing but once he did it it would be good. I do not have the ability to run a ethernet cord to the recevier in the office. However that is not the problem the whole home and everything is working perfect the only thing that is not is that it will not connect my computers to the internet even though it sees the connection. I took my laptop into the smart panel plugged the ethernet cord that is going from the cable modem to the deca and plugged it from the modem directly to my laptop and it works PERFECT. So the thing is getting a fine connection it just has something to do with the DECA going to the router in the office.
> 
> But what I am really not understanding and maybe I didnt explain it enough is EVERYTHING worked PERFECT until i unplugged the router and deca power cord in the office last night. That is the only thing that was done no ethernets were moved around or anything. So the coax line in the office going to the DECA should still work. However i dont know what the heck to do. I talked to my ISP and tier 3 and they gave up after 2 hours. Once again I really appreciate the help and I apologize that i did not explain everything in detail.


Now it makes more sense. I "think" this is what's going on: It sounds like the tech didn't want to run another coax to your office (which he should have done for the office receiver/to tie the DECA cloud to your router.) The cable modem and D* receiver cannot share the same coax thus he created your "elaborate" setup. The problem is that your cable modem coax in the "smart" panel is no longer connected to the office run (and why the cable modem will no longer work in the office.) In the long term the tech needs to come out and run a second line to the office for the D* receiver. In the short term you can do several things; I would recommend that you reconnect the cable modem coax in the smart panel to the office coax and move the modem back to the office (original configuration.) The office receiver won't work (as well as the possibility of your DECA configuration) but that's up to the tech to fix the "right" way.

That's just my .02, there are many ways to go about this...


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

So where do I need to place the cable modem and where do I need to place the DECA adapter that is in the office? And do I leave DECA in panel alone?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

nwporter said:


> So where do I need to place the cable modem and where do I need to place the DECA adapter that is in the office? And do I leave DECA in panel alone?


PLEASE TELL US EVERYTHING
This is so painful shooting in the dark.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

nwporter said:


> So where do I need to place the cable modem and where do I need to place the DECA adapter that is in the office? And do I leave DECA in panel alone?


As VOS said...

The cable modem goes in the panel, with the router.

Hook up the cable modem to the cable line, and then to the router via a ethernet cable.

The hook up the deca with an ethernet cable to the router.

In the office, the deca should be hooked up to power, and with an ethernet cable to the computer.

That should make it work.

Please though, do you have a Directv Receiver in the office?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> The cable modem goes in the panel, with the router.
> 
> Hook up the cable modem to the cable line, and then to the router via a ethernet cable.
> 
> ...


 now where have I read that before?


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

There is a coax in the office. This is where my original ISP installed it. Now i know you guys said my router needs to go in the panel however my router and modem were ORIGINALLY set up in the office. And he moved my modem to panel and replaced it with the DECA adapter in the office. VOS sorry I am not understanding what more you want to know. I tried as best as i could to describe every possible wire. There is a recevier in my office it is a HR 22 HD DVR. Each DVR in my house have DECA white adapters on them. The only black adapters I have are 1 in office coming from coax and going to router and one in panel where the ethernet is going from modem to DECA and the coax goes into the splitter.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Sorry, I know this is tough for you and we've been doing this for ever.


> he moved my modem to panel and replaced it with the DECA adapter in the office


AND!!!! if he'd moved the router there too, then used the DECA there to connect to the router, and the DECA in the office to your computer, this would work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

VOS i appreciate the help sorry i dont mean to frustrate you. I cannot move the router to my panel because it is too far from both desktops that need to be hardwired from the router to my desktops. So that is not an option. Is there an option of moving my modem back to the office? If there is I can try any an all possibilities. I just cannot move the router to the panel because of the distance between the panel and office.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Sorry, I know this is tough for you and we've been doing this for ever.
> 
> AND!!!! if he'd moved the router there too, then used the DECA there to connect to the router, and the DECA in the office to your computer, this would work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, but now I see why he didn't.. He has a receiver in the office too...

So a couple questions... Please just answer yes or no...

in the office.. you have a coax coming out of the wall.

Does it go into a splitter?

If yes does one lead go to the deca, and one to the directv receiver?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

nwporter said:


> VOS i appreciate the help sorry i dont mean to frustrate you. I cannot move the router to my panel because it is too far from both desktops that need to be hardwired from the router to my desktops. So that is not an option. Is there an option of moving my modem back to the office? If there is I can try any an all possibilities. I just cannot move the router to the panel because of the distance between the panel and office.


No, keeping your router in the office is not an option. You must move the router to the panel. Then you need to purchase an ethernet switch (not a router) and hook it up where your router is currently. That is the only way to make this work.

I should add, without running a second coax, or Ethernet cable, from the panel to the office.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

nwporter said:


> There is a coax in the office. This is where my original ISP installed it. Now i know you guys said my router needs to go in the panel however my router and modem were ORIGINALLY set up in the office. And he moved my modem to panel and replaced it with the DECA adapter in the office. VOS sorry I am not understanding what more you want to know. I tried as best as i could to describe every possible wire. There is a recevier in my office it is a HR 22 HD DVR. Each DVR in my house have DECA white adapters on them. The only black adapters I have are 1 in office coming from coax and going to router and one in panel where the ethernet is going from modem to DECA and the coax goes into the splitter.


Everyone posting in this thread is very knowledgeable and each idea will work. The problem is that neither D* or the cable company is going to support the setup going forward (DECA internet connectivity for your office computer.) As you pointed out your modem and router were in the office; they should not have been moved by the tech. I suggest you:

1) move the modem and router back to the office
2) unplug the receiver and DECA in the office and put in the corner (for now)
3) connect the cable coax in the smart cabinet to the coax line to the office
4) hook the modem and router back up in the office

Once you have a "live" cable signal back in the office the modem, router, and computer will work. You will not have a working receiver in the office at this point and no internet connection to the DECA cloud. It's the tech's job to fix by running a new coax cable for the receiver and broadband DECA. Since you work from home I thought a working internet connection would be more important that your office receiver for now.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The problem your having is the router has to be next to the modem, and not on the other side of the deca.... That is why it must be moved. A switch is all you need in the office to "split" your Ethernet signals to your computers and directv receiver.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> Everyone posting in this thread is very knowledgeable and each idea will work. The problem is that neither D* or the cable company is going to support the setup going forward (DECA internet connectivity for your office computer.) As you pointed out your modem and router were in the office; they should not have been moved by the tech. I suggest you:
> 
> 1) move the modem and router back to the office
> 2) unplug the receiver and DECA in the office and put in the corner (for now)
> ...


While this is totally true, without knowing the set up of the house, may be difficult. to pull new wires that are concealed and to the liking of the OP.. If he doesn't want an additional wire run, then he coudl do what I said in the previous post to get it to "work" Frankly, I wonder why the installer thought that was ok to do in the first place. Oh wait, he said it was faster that way.. Yeah, shortcutting is never faster when you have to go back and redo your work....


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> Everyone posting in this thread is very knowledgeable and each idea will work. The problem is that neither D* or the cable company is going to support the setup going forward (DECA internet connectivity for your office computer.) As you pointed out your modem and router were in the office; they should not have been moved by the tech. I suggest you:
> 
> 1) move the modem and router back to the office
> 2) unplug the receiver and DECA in the office and put in the corner (for now)
> ...


This makes the most sense.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> The problem your having is the router has to be next to the modem, and not on the other side of the deca.... That is why it must be moved. *A switch is all you need in the office *to "split" your Ethernet signals to your computers and directv receiver.


Modem & router in the smart panel and switch in the office [already posted this too]. !rolling


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> This makes the most sense.


You know what, while I know the other way will work, this does.. Because as he pointed out, technically, the way the installer set it up,a and what we said he could do to alter it and make it work, is not supported... Running a second coax to the office and hooking up the deca and directv receiver on their own line is supported...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Modem & router in the smart panel and switch in the office [already posted this too]. !rolling


Yeah, but i don't think he likes it when you post! !rolling


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Yeah, but i don't think he likes it when you post! !rolling


:bang
:uglyhamme

:bonk1:

:hi:


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Don't understand why the CM was moved to begin with other than maybe some harebrained idea the installer had to increase the internet connection speed. If there is an HR21 in the office he should have simply placed a green label 2x1 SWM splitter at that point behind the office HR21 then run one output to the BB DECA and the other to the satellite receiver input as per standard practice. 

Well anyway, the OP needs to move the CM back to the office and then reconnect the line vacated by the CM there to where the CATV line enters the smart panel with a coupler (barrel). He won't have internet connectivity to the DirecTV boxes until a BB DECA is properly installed as I explained earlier, but that's not important right now.


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

I have no clue which coax line in the smart panel goes to the office ( they didnt label it very well). However I just got off the phone with DTV local office and they are going to send a supervisor tech out tomorrow to check it out. I might leave it alone for now till he gets here so he can see what the hell the guy really did. Worse comes to worse I guess I will have to buy the switch. I am not very farmilar with the switches however. Where exactly would the switch go in the office. And would I leave the DECA where it is in the office?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"Best" move everything back to the office and have a second coax run there.
This will keep MRV on the DECA network and leave the home network "as is".

"Next" is to move the modem & router to the smart panel and go:
Modem->router->DECA ---[office] --> DECA -> switch --> home network.
This will mean MRV & internet will be sharing bandwidth, which isn't the best.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

nwporter said:


> I have no clue which coax line in the smart panel goes to the office ( they didnt label it very well).


It will be the one with the DECA on it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> It will be the one with the DECA on it.


Which now runs into the Splitter.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

HoTat2 said:


> ...Don't understand why the CM was moved to begin with...


Sounds like the installer didn't want to run a second coax. The cable modem and D* cannot share the current single coax.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> Sounds like the installer didn't want to run a second coax. *The cable modem and D* cannot share the current single coax.*


Well DUH! [sorry but it's been a long and tiring morning in this thread]


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Well DUH! [sorry but it's been a long and tiring morning in this thread]


Been a few "DUH" moments, but some "progress" has been made :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> Been a few "DUH" moments, but some progress has been made :lol:


and we're at post #56 too. :nono:

"What's that I hear in my ear"?
Oh yeah, RobertE telling me "I told you this would happen". :lol:


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> and we're at post #56 too. :nono:
> 
> "What's that I hear in my ear"?
> Oh yeah, RobertE telling me "I told you this would happen". :lol:


Yeah, there were a few that had it "nailed" earlier on -- looks like RobertE was "in there." Having worked on electronics for awhile sometimes you have to do the "dance" with the end user before you can get to the resolution.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Don't understand why the CM was moved to begin with other than maybe some harebrained idea the installer had to increase the internet connection speed. If there is an HR21 in the office he should have simply placed a green label 2x1 SWM splitter at that point behind the office HR21 then run one output to the BB DECA and the other to the satellite receiver input as per standard practice.
> 
> Well anyway, the OP needs to move the CM back to the office and then reconnect the line vacated by the CM there to where the CATV line enters the smart panel with a coupler (barrel). He won't have internet connectivity to the DirecTV boxes until a BB DECA is properly installed as I explained earlier, but that's not important right now.


It wasn't to make his connection faster.. It was so he could finish FASTER..

His coax line to the office was supplying the cable feed to the modem in there. He couldn't just put a splitter on it, it wasn't a sat feed. So instead of running a second coax line for the directv, he figured he'd just move the modem and combine the internet and sat feeds using the single coax to the office, putting his home network in the middle of the deca cloud, which is not supported.



dsw2112 said:


> Sounds like the installer didn't want to run a second coax. The cable modem and D* cannot share the current single coax.


Doing it a fast way that isn't supported is called being LAZY!

The more i have thought about it, the more I think the OP should tell them to do it right, and run another coax to the office like he should have done.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Do you have the ability to run an ethernet cable easily from your router to anywhere that you have a receiver? If so, your setup should go back to its original configuration. At that receiver, an additional splitter would be used. From that splitter, you would run one line to the receiver and the other would go to a DECA that then connects to that ethernet cable. *The installer should either have done that or run a new coax over to where your router was.*
> 
> - Merg





dsw2112 said:


> Once you have a "live" cable signal back in the office the modem, router, and computer will work. You will not have a working receiver in the office at this point and no internet connection to the DECA cloud. *It's the tech's job to fix by running a new coax cable for the receiver and broadband DECA.* Since you work from home I thought a working internet connection would be more important that your office receiver for now.





veryoldschool said:


> This makes the most sense.


Hmmm.. Where did I see that before? :lol:

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> Yeah, there were a few that had it "nailed" earlier on -- looks like RobertE was "in there." Having worked on electronics for awhile sometimes you have to do the "dance" with the end user before you can get to the resolution.


Dang. I can't get no luvin'! !rolling

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Dang. I can't get no luvin'! !rolling
> 
> - Merg


Only when you stop the donuts truck. :lol:


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

The Merg said:


> Dang. I can't get no luvin'! !rolling
> 
> - Merg


I'm guessing you're married then? 

You were one of the "few." I was just trying to steer the thread back to what the tech "should have done." 

In any case, I think this will be an informative thread for some and illustrates what not to do :lol:


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

If i buy this switch will this effect the way the house is networked? Such as internet hooked up to 2 different tvs upstairs.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

nwporter said:


> If i buy this switch will this effect the way the house is networked? Such as internet hooked up to 2 different tvs upstairs.


what is the layout of your house ? the smart panels in the basement right ? is your basement ceiling finished ? where is your office?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

nwporter said:


> If i buy this switch will this effect the way the house is networked? Such as internet hooked up to 2 different tvs upstairs.


The router besides being a router, has a switch on its back end, so you'd be merely using another device the same way.
Now since the MRV and internet traffic would be sharing the bandwidth of the DECA, your MRV might have problems with a lot of internet traffic.


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

The smart panel is in a closet in the kitchen. However i had best buy come out and do a network install to hard wire my tvs ps3 etc to the internet. However they hard wired it with the router being in the office and modem being in the panel so I would prefer to not have to have them come back and do any re wireing if possible. Also I need my internet connection to not share anything because of what I do i need a fast connection to the internet and if it sharves with MRV it kind of worries me that will slow it down. What is the best option to not have to rewire anything from what best buy did and also keep my internet by itself and not share with MRV? Thanks for all the help everyone has given me. Sorry if I have been a pain! I really appreciate it.


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

And also just to clarify when the installer said it would make it "faster" I believe he was reffering to it would make my internet connection faster. The guy really was trying to help or so I think.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The installer did not tell you the truth. The best way would be to have the installer perform the install correctly. That would be by putting your setup back to how it was. The installer then needs to run another coax to your office or split the coax that is currently there for the office receiver for the Broadband DECA.

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

Merg - A supervisor tech is coming in the morning. Hopefully he will know what he is doing. So should i tell him to add another coax line to office (even though there already is one?) I guess the one in the office right now is just not a live cable line? (that is the one the modem was connected to originally before he moved it replacing it with the DECA). Also if he adds another one and we move the router and modem back to the office is that going to mess up the set up in the smart panel where my tv's upstairs are ran to the internet?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

nwporter said:


> The smart panel is in a closet in the kitchen. However i had best buy come out and do a network install to hard wire my tvs ps3 etc to the internet. *However they hard wired it with the router being in the office and modem being in the panel* so I would prefer to not have to have them come back and do any re wireing if possible. Also I need my internet connection to not share anything because of what I do i need a fast connection to the internet and if it sharves with MRV it kind of worries me that will slow it down. What is the best option to not have to rewire anything from what best buy did and also keep my internet by itself and not share with MRV? Thanks for all the help everyone has given me. Sorry if I have been a pain! I really appreciate it.


So wait a second, do you have a CAT5 cable going to the office too?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

nwporter said:


> Merg - A supervisor tech is coming in the morning. Hopefully he will know what he is doing. So should i tell him to add another coax line to office (even though there already is one?) I guess the one in the office right now is just not a live cable line? (that is the one the modem was connected to originally before he moved it replacing it with the DECA). Also if he adds another one and we move the router and modem back to the office is that going to mess up the set up in the smart panel where my tv's upstairs are ran to the internet?


Absolutely. Your cable modem & router needs to be put back to it's original configuration.

The "cable" line that comes out of the wall needs to be reconnected to the incoming cable feed. This will then allow the cable modem to be moved back to the office and return your home network/internet to the way it was.

Then, DirecTv needs to run a separate line to your office for the receiver there and the Broadband deca (which will connect to your router).

Thats the proper way to do it. The way it was setup is improper, unapproved and not supported. The tech should have never set it up like that.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"RobertE" said:


> Absolutely. Your cable modem & router needs to be put back to it's original configuration.
> 
> The "cable" line that comes out of the wall needs to be reconnected to the incoming cable feed. This will then allow the cable modem to be moved back to the office and return your home network/internet to the way it was.
> 
> ...


+1

Exactly what needs to be done.

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

Rat - Yes there is cat5 going through the entire house.

Is doing this going to mess up the internet connections to the upstairs of the house which best buy set up while the modem was in the smart panel?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

nwporter said:


> The smart panel is in a closet in the kitchen. However i had best buy come out and do a network install to hard wire my tvs ps3 etc to the internet. However they hard wired it with the router being in the office and modem being in the panel so I would prefer to not have to have them come back and do any re wireing if possible. Also I need my internet connection to not share anything because of what I do i need a fast connection to the internet and if it sharves with MRV it kind of worries me that will slow it down. What is the best option to not have to rewire anything from what best buy did and also keep my internet by itself and not share with MRV? Thanks for all the help everyone has given me. Sorry if I have been a pain! I really appreciate it.


Do you have any Ethernet wires going to your panel?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"nwporter" said:


> Rat - Yes there is cat5 going through the entire house.
> 
> Is doing this going to mess up the internet connections to the upstairs of the house which best buy set up while the modem was in the smart panel?


If Best Buy put the modem in your panel how did it end up in your office? When it was in your panel, how was it connected to your router in the office? How many coax runs currently go to your office? How many Ethernet runs go from the panel to your office?

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

nwporter said:


> Rat - Yes *there is cat5 going through the entire house.*
> 
> Is doing this going to mess up the internet connections to the upstairs of the house which best buy set up while the modem was in the smart panel?


IF you could EVER give us the whole story/layout, "THEN" we could be of some help.
If you have cat5 all going to your "smart panel", then the router & modem could be connected there and cat5 used for your home network, and the DECA could also connect there and not be in your office.

76 posts and we still aren't getting the full scoop, but are asked to help. :nono:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

As for all your other networked devices... If the Broadband DECA is connected correctly all your other devices will work just as they did before. Also, your MRV traffic will be isolated to the DECA cloud and will not impact your home network unless you are downloading VOD or using MediaShare or DirecTV2PC.

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> IF you could EVER give us the whole story/layout, "THEN" we could be of some help.
> If you have cat5 all going to your "smart panel", then the router & modem could be connected there and cat5 used for your home network, and the DECA could also connect there and not be in your office.
> 
> 76 posts and we still aren't getting the full scoop, but are asked to help. :nono:


Oy vey! Is there anyone in NC can go help this guy? :eek2:

nwporter, we're not trying to be rude, we are trying to help you out, but we need to know exactly what cables are going where in the house. It sounds like you have a CAT5 cable and a COAX cable going to office, correct?


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

Guys im sorry i thought i meantioned that earlier when i talked about there is a coax in the smart panel coming from a couple of different lines. The only problem i am having is not internet to the computers everything else is working. DirecTv is ran in the house with cat5 throughout the entire thing. However where it is connected in the office they ran a new cable line (my isp did) because my tv and router are on different walls. Where the original set up was (router, modem) it is the new line they ran. Which worked the day my ISP left. The next day dtv put whole home in the entire house which is when he moved my modem to the smart panel hooked the modem up to a DECA in the panel and hooked my router in office up to a DECA in office. I do not know what more i can explain. I am sorry once again. I dont know too much of the technical cat 5 stuff and the smart panel is all new to me. I am just explaning it as best as i can from what i see in front of me. All i know is everything worked perfect for a week until the deca and router were power cycled and that if you hardwire a connection into the modem in the panel the internet works perfect. 

I believe i have an understanding of what to do now. Hopefully the supervisor tech will as well. Once again i appreciate the help and sorry if i did not explain everything in detail. I just want to get it back to the way it was yesterday where whole home, internet (cpus and tvs) all worked perfect.

Thanks


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> IF you could EVER give us the whole story/layout, "THEN" we could be of some help.
> If you have cat5 all going to your "smart panel", then the router & modem could be connected there and cat5 used for your home network, and the DECA could also connect there and not be in your office.
> 
> 76 posts and we still aren't getting the full scoop, but are asked to help. :nono:


:bang

This is gonna get real silly if there's an ethernet cable from the office back to the smart panel......


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> :bang
> 
> This is gonna get real silly if there's an ethernet cable from the office back to the smart panel......


"You think?" :eek2:


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

Merg- Bestbuy did not put a mdoem in my panel they fed off of the modem that was in there using the cat 5 going upstairs. The DTV guy put the modem in the panel. It is connected i am guessing through the DECA Adapter in the panel which then talks to the one in the office (i think). There is cat 5 going to TV in office on one wall. Then there is a coax line at the other wall where the DECA and wireless router sit (and where the modem was before DTV moved it). However it appears as that line is not a live internet connection now because i plugged my modem into and it will not work. The only ethernet wires that go in my panel are from my modem to that black DECA adapter. And as far as ethernet from panel to office? I believe it is 0 because there are no cords running from there to office (unless you mean the cat5) but that is going to the receiver in the office.


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

There is no ethernet cable from office to panel. I would take a picture of the panel for you guys but it looks like such a mess you with the wires and splitters everywhere you wouldnt be able to make out anything.


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

If one of you has time and would like me to explain it over the phone you could PM me your number if not i understand.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Time to post a U-tube video of what you have.  :lol:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

nwporter said:


> There is no ethernet cable from office to panel. I would take a picture of the panel for you guys but it looks like such a mess you with the wires and splitters everywhere you wouldnt be able to make out anything.


Actually pictures could help. Take pictures of your panel and office cabling.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

nwporter said:


> Merg- Bestbuy did not put a mdoem in my panel they fed off of the modem that was in there using the cat 5 going upstairs. The DTV guy put the modem in the panel. It is connected i am guessing through the DECA Adapter in the panel which then talks to the one in the office (i think). *There is cat 5 going to TV in office on one wall*. Then there is a coax line at the other wall where the DECA and wireless router sit (and where the modem was before DTV moved it). However it appears as that line is not a live internet connection now because i plugged my modem into and it will not work. The only ethernet wires that go in my panel are from my modem to that black DECA adapter. *And as far as ethernet from panel to office? I believe it is 0 because there are no cords running from there to office (unless you mean the cat5) but that is going to the receiver in the office.*


First you saw that there is a CAT5 cable, then you say there isn't. Which is it? CAT5 and ethernet cable are the same thing.

Please take some pictures!


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

It looks like a mess like i said but here you go.

First image is the DECA and the modem. With ethernet going from modem to DECA and coax going from modem up into all the cat 5 and coax going from DECA to splitter 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
second image is All the cat 5 wire going up into the house

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
third image is the wiring in the office with coax going from wall to DECA and ethernet from DECA to wireless router and ethernet going from router up to the CPU's. 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Fourth image is a peice of DTV equpment not sure if its a big splitter or what with coax going into it 

Fifth image is the splitter with all the lines from cat 5 running from house going into it. 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
sorry i would have taken better pics but there is SO MUCH wire i feel as if i will mess something up more if i go pulling on the wires. The smart panel is an absolute mess the way the DTV guy left it.

thanks in advance.


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry looks as if the images didnt pop up not sure why but if you copy the link images they all work not sure why they didnt show.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I see nothing... [Sgt Schultz]


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

Rat - I apologize i did not realize they were the same thing. When i think ethernet im thinking about the bigger looking telephone cord (i know thats not a very good description). When i think cat 5 i think all that wire running into one. I apologize. The whole house has cat 5 but there is no cat 5 where the original set up in the office is. The only cat 5 in office is at the TV. However there is cat 5 in the entire panel.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

nwporter said:


> Sorry looks as if the images didnt pop up not sure why but if you copy the link images they all work not sure why they didnt show.


your option are to either attach them to your post or to use the







to have them show here.


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

VOS - i dont know why they didnt pop up i hit insert image and put all the links there. However if you click on the x's and hit properties and copy the links they work fine.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

nwporter said:


> VOS - i dont know why they didnt pop up i hit insert image and put all the links there. However if you click on the x's and hit properties and copy the links they work fine.


That must only be on your computer, since there aren't any Xes.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

For me, all the pics are broken links...

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

Fixed them i had to use imageshacks embed link and not just put the link into the box where it says insert image.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

nwporter said:


> Fixed them i had to use imageshacks embed link and not just put the link into the box where it says insert image.


yes they're now showing.
From what I can see, you do have cat5 in the panel and could move the router in there and feed the DECA and use ethernet to your home network.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

You have very expensive bundled wiring , your house was wired up nice. looks like 2 coax and 2 cat 5 going to each room. you need to take off the wallplate in the office. there is probably an unused , unterminated 2nd rg6 coax right there, your using the black one , so it will be white . then you can put everything back the way it should be. use 1 cable to your office for your cable modem, and the second cable to a 2 way swm splitter. one for the receiver and one to the broadband deca. and terminate that unused port on the 8 way swm splitter in your smart panel. Also since you are going to have a splitter feeding a splitter , get that supervisor to change that 8 way splitter to a 4 way splitter in your smart panel.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I am not even sure where to start...


First, can you take another picture. You see the big giant blue wires coming into your panel? Out of them comes a bunch of other wires... Can you take a picture that shows us how many wires are coming out of it?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Second, in the office, you took a picture of the wall plate where the deca and router are. Do you have the exact same plate behind your tv?


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

The wall plate in the office where i took the pic was added by my ISP. The only wires that were in the office were the cat5 going behind the tv. out of the wiring it splits into 4 wires. White, Blue, Black and grey. 

there is the pic not sure how well you can see it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Who pulled all the big blue cables into that smart panel? 

Where exactly did best buy pull wires from and too? And are they the big blue ones? if not, what exactly are they?

Cat 5 is the bigger phone cords. Coax is the screw on wire with one single conductor in the middle. That giant blue stuff is just several of those cables (with phone wire as well) tied together. You should not call the big blue ones cat lines, they are not just cat lines


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Who pulled all the big blue cables into that smart panel?
> 
> Where exactly did best buy pull wires from and too? And are they the big blue ones? if not, what exactly are they?
> 
> Cat 5 is the bigger phone cords. Coax is the screw on wire with one single conductor in the middle. That giant blue stuff is just several of those cables (with phone wire as well) tied together. You should not call the big blue ones cat lines, they are not just cat lines


the builders electrician probably pulled the big blue cables. they are bundled wiring. its 2 cat 5 e blue and gray and 2 rg6 white and black. Ive dealt with them 100s of times ususally in high end homes


----------



## nwporter (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes the builders and electrician did the whole panel and blue wire. I am not sure where best buy ran there stuff there is so much wire. I just know best buy ran internet to both of the tv's upstairs. But honestly not sure where that wire is.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok, you need to get someone out there that understands these things better than you, not meant to be offensive, just you need someone who understands all this better... I have a feeling that its simply a matter of hooking things up differently, rather than having to run any more wires...

Hopefully the sup thats out there tomorrow can figure it all out for you.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd also ask that they do some wire matenance and make all that stuff look decent too.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wallfishman said:


> the builders electrician probably pulled the big blue cables. they are bundled wiring. its 2 cat 5 e blue and gray and 2 rg6 white and black. Ive dealt with them 100s of times ususally in high end homes


You seem to have the best handle on this, so I'll leave you to "walk" the OP through what's needed.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I think we need to direct him to some wiring diagrams.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nwporter, where in NC are you? It's a big state but I could possibly help you.


----------

